# Bhut Jolokia



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Has anyone grown Bhut Jolokia peppers? I ordered some seeds last week and picked them up last night from my P.O. Box. I usually open packages that I order in the car before I leave the post office and I did that also with the pepper seeds.

BIG MISTAKE, they are rated at over 1,000,000(jalapino around 20,000) scoville units and when the seal of the mailer was broken I smelled "chile powder" and soon my eyes started burning and watering and I was wondering if I was going to be able to make it home(4 mile drive). I then made the mistake of wiping the tears out of my eyes.....

When I got home I left the mailer on the porch and although I never opened the individual sealed seed packets, I found out what being pepper sprayed must feel like. I'm wondering if I really want to grow these peppers.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Arent these the peppers they grown in India and spread the seeds on fences to keep elephants from mowing over their fences? These are some powerfull peppers!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The hottest pepper in the world ... used as a self defense product for critters and humans alike. 

Hmmm ... the possibilities ... (enter evil laugh here )


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Interesting. It could have been the way they were packaged or there was some ground pepper dust on the pack. I received my Bhut seeds a few weeks ago as well as some other packets. I remember handling the packet but not noticing anything out of the ordinary. I did not open them though, following the warning to wear gloves when handling them and the wash hands. Good to know though, I will plant off to the side, way off to the side and be extra careful when working around the plants!

I plan to use them in my critter repellant spray. I have been using Bonnets and they have been doing well. I thought I could use less peppers per bottle with the Bhut. Maybe one half of one for each 2 liters???


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Seems like some good Peppers to put in my Salsa.....:threadbump:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I haven't grown the "ghost chili" aka Bhut Jolokia but I have grown Habeneros and learned the hard way that you should always put the dehydrator full of sliced hab's outside for at least one to two hours (or till the surfaces seal themselves up) or you can clear the whole house in less than 5 minutes..


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My family likes HOT stuff, I made some "Suicide Sauce" out of Habeneros several years ago and while cooking them down, everyone left the house coughing and crying. I had to take the pot to the front porch and finish it on a hot plate. I am thinking I will try the same stuff with the Bhuts, maybe call it "Death Wish" or something similar.

A couple of the dried peppers came with the seeds but I haven't had the courage to try them yet(or even open the ziplock). I may wait til the next time I make Ice Cream.

RevWC, I have a feeling that it would take more of a man than I am to try them in Salsa.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I've made my home grown Scotch Bonnets into a home made pepper spray that I've decanted into a small purse sized perfume atomizer.

I'm thinking that the Bhut's would be a more effective self defense weapon.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Tank_Girl said:


> I've made my home grown Scotch Bonnets into a home made pepper spray that I've decanted into a small purse sized perfume atomizer.
> 
> I'm thinking that the Bhut's would be a more effective self defense weapon.


Thats if you can stand to be around them long enough to work with them. They are without a doubt hotter than Scotch Bonnets, this morning I was stupid enough to cut a small piece off of one of the 2 "Carcases" that came with the seeds and pop it into my mouth.

Really not a very smart thing to do. If they get hotter any than that, I dont think they will be edible. One things for certain, I definitely ordered to many seeds(approx 70).


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Emerald said:


> I haven't grown the "ghost chili" aka Bhut Jolokia but I have grown Habeneros and learned the hard way that you should always put the dehydrator full of sliced hab's outside for at least one to two hours (or till the surfaces seal themselves up) or you can clear the whole house in less than 5 minutes..


Thanks for the tip ... I did wonder about that. :2thumb:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Thanks for the tip ... I did wonder about that. :2thumb:


The family had thought that I had learned my lesson grating the horse radish by hand.. ran everyone out of the kitchen toot sweet! 
And Andi was it you that wanted a few pole beans? I was gonna leave a message on your profile page but it comes up blank to me.?


----------

